# Tranny rebuild



## EvergreensRich (Dec 6, 2016)

Rebuilding 84 dodge with 727 torqueflite Any snowplowing upgrade suggestions or tips for tranny


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Add a larger enough cooler, I would put a new one on if the trans was trashed and there was a large amount of metal in the pan.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

I wouldn't get too crazy but you could upgrade the clutch pack to alto reds or something similar. My built camaro has an Fri level 4 trans and they really don't do much to them to handle more abuse other than some upgraded clutches and in mine they upgraded the sprag


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

How about a pic of the old truck,


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

If your on facebook you can search for the group called: "transmission building 101"


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Post this in the truck repair thread you may get more responses .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

727 transmissions are pretty good to begin with, but the real problem is that if you design the upgrades for the trans, without including upgrades for driveshafts, u joints and axles, and you beat the snot out of it, the other driveline parts fail first. An upgraded torque converter for better efficiency would be my first choice. Replace the aluminum planetaries with steels, billet input shaft, shift kit, pump mods, , and so on.
A standard rebuild with a more efficient torque producing converter will work just fine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I trash on both of my 727's one is behind a 440,
Just keep an I on the color and smell of the fluid.

The 2 biggest killers , heat and not stoping before shifting from R to whatever 
Then back to R .

As for the rebuild, don't go cheap but you sure don't need to grade the input shaft or planetarys, humm mine are steel , I mean go all out for a plow rig.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> Just keep an I on the color and smell of the fluid.
> 
> The 2 biggest killers , heat and not stoping before shifting from R to whatever
> Then back to R .


Great advice here


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> ...don't go cheap but you sure don't need to grade the input shaft or planetarys, humm mine are steel ,


Not all planetaries are steel, and you don't know till you open it up from what I understand talking to trans gurus
( of which I am not)
I've seen twisted input shafts in the 727/518 series, but they were behind 5.9 cummins lumps. If it's used for plowing, true oem parts work fine, and upgraded parts, such as clutches stated above won't hurt. Cooling is critical as you and others have said. Speed shifting breaks more parts than just about anything else.


----------



## EvergreensRich (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanx for the tips. Thinking of adding temp gauge to cooling lines, what is normal/acceptable range of operating temps?


----------

